# New Bite Pics (Mildly Graphic)



## kevyn (Jun 26, 2004)

This is a few days old so it isn't looking too bad. The bite isn't very big but it was extremely deep. I actually saw my knuckle from the inside...gross. It bled really badly so we didn't take any pics of it right away, we were more concerned with getting to the hospital. 6 stitches in all, one stitch came out today, no tendon damage, and no apparent nerve damage. Hurt like hell though. Worste bite I've taken bar none. I was lucky it was a small Retic.












Sorry for the bad pics, it's kind of hard to photograph my own hand.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 26, 2004)

You're gonna be lonely for a while until that hand heals Kev.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 26, 2004)

i'd be more worried about the first picture.........looks kind of yellow!! lol


----------



## zoe (Jun 26, 2004)

arg wheres the cringing smiley! i think i would go weak at the knees if i saw my knuckle from the inside lol. now theres a reason to be scared of my first tag eh? lol kevyn i'm still a virgin tagee (no rude jokes please dirt bags :wink: )


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 26, 2004)

i wouldnt like to get bittn by a large retic then ouch
and zoe if u think thats bad i one had an axe fall on my fingers and when the doctor examend it she moved the finger and the the whole knuckle popped out it was reallyl


----------



## kevyn (Jun 26, 2004)

The lighting on the top pic was bad. Don't worry though, my liver is doing quite well. Like I said it was the worste bite I've taken. Retics have huge teeth, and I'm really lucky the only thing I walked away with were a few stitches. I'll try to get some pics of the guilty party. It was my Javanese Retic that got me. He just shed so he's looking really good.


----------



## Tommo (Jun 26, 2004)

was it the same one that bite your head?


----------



## instar (Jun 26, 2004)

OUCH !!! :shock: how did it do so deep? did you flinch away? or did it chew?


----------



## kevyn (Jun 26, 2004)

No, the one that bite me on the head is a silver head, and turning into a really sweet snake. This ones a Javanese and he's alright once he's out of his enclosure, but evil while he's in it.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 26, 2004)

That'll learn ya!


----------



## kevyn (Jun 26, 2004)

> OUCH !!! how did it do so deep? did you flinch away? or did it chew?



All the way down to all the fun stuff under the skin. That grey-pink tissue that sits just above the bone. Like I said I saw the white cap ontop of my knuckle. The wound was gapeing. He caught me in an attempt to get my hand out of the way. The bite itself didn't really hurt, it was like a hot knife through butter. 

The doctor stitching me turned out to be a good friend of my supervisor. The nurses and the doctor kept calling people over to see my hand. "Hey come here, you ever seen a python bite before?" My contribution to medical science here in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Jesus Christ... I was bitten pretty bad by a 12ft Olive python...still have the scar... I needed sticthes but didnt get them!!!!! I thought that was bad...... it is NOTHING compared to yours....must have hurt like F*CK..did you cry


----------



## dobermanmick (Jun 26, 2004)

How big is the snake that got you ?that looks like it would hurt alot


----------



## Magpie (Jun 26, 2004)

Well done Kevyn.
lol, i saw the first pic and thought "Jeez i hope that's not the real colour!"


----------



## kevyn (Jun 26, 2004)

No I didn't cry, but it really hurt especially after it got stitched up and the freezing wore off. It felt great when it was frozen. My ring and pinkie fingers are still abit sore. I was lucky it was only a small Retic at 7ft. . That is the biggest snake I've ever been hit by and the biggest I care to get hit by. A 12ft. snake would hurt like hell.

And that was the real colour of the bite on my head. Got to love digital cameras. I kind of wish we got a pic of this bite, but it was bleeding way too bad. I rinsed it out and wrapped it in a towel and off to the hospital. Nice way to start a day.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 26, 2004)

Who needs to keep hots when you get bites like that!? Awesome Kevyn! That would have really hurt! :shock: 

By the look of the bite did you drag your hand away from your retic, or did he try and pull you in towards him? Bet you had that vineager nice and handy! :lol: I'm just wondering because it looks like your hand has been pulled one way or another to enlongate the wound. Is that sort of injury from a retic normally look like that:?:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 26, 2004)

> My ring and pinkie fingers are still abit sore



What were your ring and your pinky finger doing so close together ?


----------



## lady_stardust (Jun 27, 2004)

Wah, wah, wah. Listen to the baby whine. No really, isn't it amazing what photoshop will do. Honey, quit messing with people. It was only a little scratch. And I was late for work for that!!!! :wink: :wink: 
(I love you Kevyn :lol: )


----------



## kevyn (Jun 27, 2004)

Just so everyone knows, Lady Stardust (the term "Lady" is applied very loosely) is actually my wife Meaghan. The quality of this forum has just diminished drastically. Really, do you all realise you've allowed a Kiwi to join? I thought the moderators were more selective.  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## earthmother (Jun 27, 2004)

:shock: Kevyn are you the site daredev now? Stop pokin' the nice little snakes! :lol:

Do you find it impresses people that the scar (or in your case Kevyn darl, scars) is from a snake? I know that impressed me when I was a young whip. Does meaghan like the scars???

It's a good straight bite not too jagged . A medal kevyn that's what it is. I thought the top pic was iodined or some medication. - - so I wasn't worried. 

Hello Meaghan! Nice to meet you. We need a Kiwi for balance. See....very selective. :lol: 
lol, you poor girl - - he'll be unrecognisable in a few years if he doesnt swap for beaney toys. 
Em


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 27, 2004)

Good to meet you Mrs. Kevin, welcome aboard


----------



## Magpie (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Meaghan. Can you stop him from teasing us with all his pics of snakes we can't have?


----------



## Gregory (Jun 27, 2004)

Bloody Kiwis.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 27, 2004)

> do you all realise you've allowed a Kiwi to join?


Hey Kevin, I hear what your saying. My missus is kiwi and I don't let her anywhere near here. To take her mind of things like me being on here, all I have to do is put on the ug boots and......well............she's a Kiwi, do I really need to explain the rest. LOL
Oh Well! It's good fun for me anyway. LOL :twisted: :lol: 8) :wink:


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Kev,
WOW mate that is a ripper!!! and I'm sure the hospital would've wanted every little gory detail for their stories so when they get home they can make this nice big lavish tale to tell.
I would Rather that than a viper bite though.
Still stinging a bit though i bet
You Reckon it will make you a little more cautious with the retics or just a small hurdle to overcome.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 28, 2004)

> You Reckon it will make you a little more cautious with the retics or just a small hurdle to overcome.



Nope! See my new thread. I have problems, I really do, there's no other explaination for it. :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Jun 28, 2004)

Ha Ha Kewyn. Now you will be moderated by 
lady_stardust

I wander how many Kivi regulars we have here on APS. Looks like your misus is high ranking top class Kivi. She master writing and reading skils.

Welcome lady_stardust


----------



## kevyn (Jun 28, 2004)

> Looks like your misus is high ranking top class Kivi. She master writing and reading skils.



Slatey you are a God amongst men.


----------

